# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-S 3D Scanner Installation FAQ and Quick Guide

## EinScan-S

Dear All 
Thank for your support always! We really appreciate for your great patience on Shining 3D Einscan-S. Here are some tips that can help you when you starting to use the scanner. 


*1. Before Registration, there are some tips you should know, you can read the article here :

*Einscan-S 3D Scanner Installation FAQ

*2. Video (YouTube)demonstration of installation and calibrating the scanner**:  

*EinScan-S 3D Scanner Setup Tutorials (update # 2015.07.16)



------------------------------------
Contact us 

Email：sales@shining3d.com   
TEL：+86-571-82999050　　 
Skype：shining3d_sales 
Website: www.einscan.com 
Facebook: www.facebook.com/shining3d 
Twitter: www.twitter.com/shining3d 
Company www.shining3d.com

----------


## EinScan-S

*EinScan S 3D Scanner Cable Installation*

https://youtu.be/L-kbkZvEMSc


*EinScan S 3D Scanner Continue Scan Demo*

This video is to demonstrate scanning an object which height is over 150mm, we use continue scan function to complete a scan.

https://youtu.be/Il1YAi_6vX0

*
EinScan S Tripod Installation*
https://youtu.be/hnBoe0FGtFY

----------

